# New screenshots from Nintendo Direct in April!



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

UPDATE:
The event is now over and new screenshots were released! I screen capped most of them and posted them on my Animal Crossing 3DS blog over here: http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/04/21/brand-new-animal-crossing-3ds-screenshots-from-nintendo-direct/ It would be great if you bookmarked the site if you like it. : ) Or follow the twitter or Google+.

Hey guys I just got word that Nintendo will be hosting a new Nintendo Direct conference tomorrow. It's gonna be at about 11PM EST on Friday. We can hope for a chance at some new AC information! I wrote more about this on my new Animal Crossing 3DS Blog if you guys want to check it out. 

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/04/20/hold-it-theres-a-new-nintendo-direct-coming-friday-at-11pm-est/


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin said:


> Hey guys I just got word that Nintendo will be hosting a new Nintendo Direct conference tomorrow. It's gonna be at about 11PM EST on Friday. We can hope for a chance at some new AC information! I wrote more about this on my new Animal Crossing 3DS Blog if you guys want to check it out.
> 
> http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/04/20/hold-it-theres-a-new-nintendo-direct-coming-friday-at-11pm-est/



A few questions Justin.
1. Where is Gallitzin, Pennsylvania on your list?
2. Will they have subtitles on it?


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> A few questions Justin.
> 1. Where is Gallitzin, Pennsylvania on your list?
> 2. Will they have subtitles on it?



1. They don't list every single city, just the major ones. Based on where you are it will probably be at 11PM Friday in the Eastern time zone.
2. Not in the past although they might this time? Usually you can find liveblogs where people translate it anyway. It's not guaranteed there will be AC news but we can hope! If not this time, E3!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for answering my questions.
One can only hope for news on AC3DS.
Hopefully it'll be subtitled but if not hope a fan translates it.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

Hoping but doubt it. Wouldn't they just wait for E3


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Hoping but doubt it. Wouldn't they just wait for E3



There's the theory that they would rather focus on the Wii U at E3 so spacing out a lot of the 3DS news between now and E3 could help.


----------



## strucked (Apr 20, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Thanks for answering my questions.
> One can only hope for news on AC3DS.
> Hopefully it'll be subtitled but if not hope a fan translates it.



I don't think I would be complaining if Nintendo Direct is only released in Japan. I would be jumping up my seat just to see new footage.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin said:


> There's the theory that they would rather focus on the Wii U at E3 so spacing out a lot of the 3DS news between now and E3 could help.



But didn't Nintendo get like 3 days last year?

They could have 3 days again and yeah, idk.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 20, 2012)

Nintendo Direct shows up on 3DS now doesn't it? Hopefully we will see it there.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 20, 2012)

*hopes for anything regarding an European release date for Animal Crossing 3D*


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 20, 2012)

Sounds great, hopefully we might get some information, and a possibly of a release date! If not, E3 isn't that far of a stretch anymore.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 20, 2012)

During this event, will there be punch and pie?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 20, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> During this event, will there be punch and pie?



Wow Rooster! That is a wonderfully idea!
People will not come unless there is punch and pie!
Your so smart Rooster!
Hehe, O You!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 20, 2012)

Hm, that would be really nice to get some new AC:3DS info! I'm going to keep my hopes up!


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> But didn't Nintendo get like 3 days last year?
> 
> They could have 3 days again and yeah, idk.



E3 the expo itself lasts 3 days. That's just the general show floor where everyone has floor space to showcase their games. The actual main conferences that the big companies (Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, EA and such) host last about an hour and a half each and take place usually in the day before and the morning of E3 opening. Obviously they would like to push as much big news as they can into their conference.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

strucked said:


> I don't think I would be complaining if Nintendo Direct is only released in Japan. I would be jumping up my seat just to see new footage.



It's not complaining to hope for a subtitle or translation, it's just wishfulness.
If it only in japanese atleast it's footage/information.

This part is abit of a compliant though.
If there is no new footage and the information is in Japanese than I won't understand it.


----------



## Kip (Apr 20, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Wow Rooster! That is a wonderfully idea!
> People will not come unless there is punch and pie!
> Your so smart Rooster!
> Hehe, O You!



ROFL!!!



MDofDarkheart said:


> It's not complaining to hope for a subtitle or translation, it's just wishfulness.
> If it only in japanese atleast it's footage/information.
> 
> This part is abit of a compliant though.
> If there is no new footage and the information is in Japanese than I won't understand it.



It will most likely be subbed afterwards :>


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 20, 2012)

Praying for the full name, and hopefully a release date of the game! Less than 3 hours now, too!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Praying for the full name, and hopefully a release date of the game! Less than 3 hours now, too!!



Doubtful. We'll be lucky to get anything new at all. They're gonna save the title and release for e3, it's too close now for them not to wait.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

Justin said:


> E3 the expo itself lasts 3 days. That's just the general show floor where everyone has floor space to showcase their games. The actual main conferences that the big companies (Nintendo, Sony, Microsoft, EA and such) host last about an hour and a half each and take place usually in the day before and the morning of E3 opening. Obviously they would like to push as much big news as they can into their conference.



oh, awkies.
thanks for clearing that up


----------



## strucked (Apr 20, 2012)

okay i'm watching the live stream right now. Nothing yet about animal crossing but there's like some new footage of that new pokemon game.


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

It's over now. No Animal Crossing information. : ( WHELP! Well, month and a half until E3 anyway guys!

EDIT: WAIT NO IT ISN'T I'M ******** THERE'S STILL A CHANCE


----------



## strucked (Apr 20, 2012)

ANIMAL CROSSING INFO

update 1: okay i saw a few screenshots of the game

update 2: i'm pretty sure there's a new title for the game. but it's in japanese so I don't know what's it called.


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

THEY JUST SHOWED NEW SCREENSHOTS POSTING THEM IN A SECOND


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

Finally. If someone can post a screenshot of the title I'll be happy to translate it.


----------



## strucked (Apr 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Finally. If someone can post a screenshot of the title I'll be happy to translate it.



OKAY THIS IS THE IMAGE

PLEASE TRANSLATE : http://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2t8veIsWj1qzqjwgo1_500.png

This is also one of the screenshots: http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m2t8ugo0UH1r5kyvmo1_500.png

THE GAME IS COMING OUT IN *FALL* (PROBABLY AS A JAPANESE RELEASE)


----------



## Justin (Apr 20, 2012)

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/04/21/brand-new-animal-crossing-3ds-screenshots-from-nintendo-direct/

I managed to screen cap four of the new screenshots. Check them out at my blog!!!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Apr 20, 2012)

Just made my day new screen shots.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

Exciting, I'll have to update my thread tonight


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

Fly Out Animal Forest. Is what it translates to.


----------



## strucked (Apr 20, 2012)

can somebody translate the new title for this game?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

strucked said:


> can somebody translate the new title for this game?
> 
> View attachment 768



I just did. It's Animal Forest "Fly Out"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I just did. It's Animal Forest "Fly Out"



What does the City Folk logo translate to?  Curious because that's probably not what the English name will be.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> What does the City Folk logo translate too?  Curious because that's probably not what the English name will be.



The CF logo translates to "Let's go to the City!"
and yeah, I agree. Fly Out won't be the english title.


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you translate what it says next to 2012 please?


----------



## strucked (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The CF logo translates to "Let's go to the City!"
> and yeah, I agree. Fly Out won't be the english title.



Maybe it might be something like Animal Crossing Getaway because they both sound similar-ish.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, this is awesome! They've finally have some new info! 

I can't wait until the game comes out! ^_^


----------



## strucked (Apr 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> Can you translate what it says next to 2012 please?



I'm pretty sure it says that the game is due out in *FALL*. Alot of people are saying that online at the moment so it's probably true. But that might only mean for Japan only... which will suck because the rest of us have to wait a little longer :/


----------



## strucked (Apr 21, 2012)

For everybody who missed the Japanese nintendo direct. Here is the video cut scene of Animal Crossing. It's only screenshots which sort of sucks (I sort of hoped for actual gameplay footage).


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> Can you translate what it says next to 2012 please?



It says, "Set year Autumn 2012"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

This game used a similar name: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-D_WorldRunner


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Just noticed from the screenshot with the furniture on blue pallets. ALPACA NEIGHBOR.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

I love the footwear store! So awesome! I'm glad we got new info 
Why is Tortimer in a picture...did he...die? </3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I love the footwear store! So awesome! I'm glad we got new info
> Why is Tortimer in a picture...did he...die? </3



I would assume so, but they aren't going to directly say that. He barely did anything in CF, and was sleeping most of the time so I imagine he has passed on.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Justin, I hope it's okay, but I've used your images here (if you don't want me to use them I'll take them down) Anyway, I credited your blog and put a link to it.

Anyway, just some notes from my thread i copied;
*Notes;*
*Picutre #1:* Not sure, but note, the new villager, clothing, you can see red roses, and there's a building in the back ground with a clock - possibly the new town hall?
*Picture #2:* Possibly the new shop as Tom Nook is a real estate agent. That Alpaca/Llama is so cute! And note the new items (drum kit, cat playground?)
*Picture #3:* Kick's (or whatever his name was) has a shoe shop and you can buy shoes!
*Picture #4:* Mayor's office? Notice the Bonsai which looks similar to a house item. Maybe the mayors office can be customized?


----------



## Justin (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Justin, I hope it's okay, but I've used your images here (if you don't want me to use them I'll take them down) Anyway, I credited your blog and put a link to it.
> 
> Anyway, just some notes from my thread i copied;
> *Notes;*
> ...



It's fine. Thanks for linking to my blog. : )


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> It's fine. Thanks for linking to my blog. : )



thankies, and no problem 


Also, those yellow flowers in Picture 1, are they a new flower species? They look like carnations to me. Wait they're probably those dandelion things


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I would assume so, but they aren't going to directly say that. He barely did anything in CF, and was sleeping most of the time so I imagine he has passed on.



That makes me sad...I love Tortimer.  *Hugs all other 3 games*


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

They look like roses to me, Bidoof.

(Sorry for the double post D: )


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a little confused with the title. It could just be an add on like "Population Growing"

but I swear I can see Kapp'n getting his pilot's licence.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> They look like roses to me, Bidoof.
> 
> (Sorry for the double post D: )



The yellow ones?
They really dont? Maybe I'm just blind.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Really, his Pilot license? The train is coming back, so the monkeys might be back (For the train).
Maybe Kapp'n is back at the sea?
But then, swimming would be useless...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Really, his Pilot license? The train is coming back, so the monkeys might be back (For the train).
> Maybe Kapp'n is back at the sea?
> But then, swimming would be useless...



I was joking. XD
But I wouldn't put it past him, he's drove just about everything else. Also about the flowers, those look like yellow roses or tulips. It's hard to tell with the size of the picture.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Courtesy of Prof Gallows.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

Posted it on accityfolk channel


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Courtesy of Prof Gallows.



Nom. =3
Not sure what everyone else calls them, but around here it's shaved ice/icecream. or..
Bidoof, after looking at it zoomed in. Could it be possible it's a coffee drink and that the white is whipped cream?


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nom. =3
> Not sure what everyone else calls them, but around here it's shaved ice/icecream. or..
> Bidoof, after looking at it zoomed in. Could it be possible it's a coffee drink and that the white is whipped cream?



I was thinking something like that because there's some green thing on it :\
But it's probs from the cafe, so you can probably buy stuff from there (it's probs just a pattern on the cup)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I was thinking something like that because there's some green thing on it :\
> But it's probs from the cafe, so you can probably buy stuff from there.



Could be a logo for the cafe, the green part. COULD IT BE>
that the tiny shack looking building she is standing under is what buildings will look like before they are built? That could be the starting model of the cafe building.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Could be a logo for the cafe, the green part. COULD IT BE>
> that the tiny shack looking building she is standing under is what buildings will look like before they are built? That could be the starting model of the cafe building.



hmm idk! TOO MUCH IS GOING ON;
but i dont think it would be the start of the cafe. It looks like a bus shelter IMO


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hmm idk! TOO MUCH IS GOING ON;
> but i dont think it would be the start of the cafe. It looks like a bus shelter IMO



I thought that at first too. Then I thought, "Hm, maybe it could be like a stand without a table?" lol
but yeah. I say we need a new discussion thread.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Why would there be a bus shelter? It was specifically said that you go across the train tracks to the city, and the train for WiFi (I think).


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Why would there be a bus shelter? It was specifically said that you go across the train tracks to the city, and the train for WiFi (I think).



Yeah I know it isn't a bus shelter, I said it looks like a bus shelter, not it is a bus shelter


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's the new bulletin board. If it is...I wonder why they changed the design so much. It seems like they're changing so much from the old games...right in the childhood.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I think it's the new bulletin board. If it is...I wonder why they changed the design so much. It seems like they're changing so much from the old games...right in the childhood.



That's actually a good thought.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

In all honesty, it really hurts if it is! Even small things like that remind me of the old days. While they're bringing back the train and the wishing well...they won't be the same. Nook might not have his shop...

...I think I might have an Animal Crossing breakdown.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

The bulletin board makes sense. I didn't even think of that. You probably get to place it wherever you want too.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> In all honesty, it really hurts if it is! Even small things like that remind me of the old days. While they're bringing back the train and the wishing well...they won't be the same. Nook might not have his shop...
> 
> ...I think I might have an Animal Crossing breakdown.



It's going to be alright <3


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

...You know what I didn't even think of? You might be able to customize the bulletin board! xD


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> ...You know what I didn't even think of? You might be able to customize the bulletin board! xD



oh gawd. 

So many customization options


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

I know! Maybe even the town hall (Or whatever it will be)

With the train back, maybe the police station will be back? I hope so. I loved that place! A map, Copper telling you for visitors (And aerobics!) and Booker keeping over 30 items for the lost and found!


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> I know! Maybe even the town hall (Or whatever it will be)
> 
> With the train back, maybe the police station will be back? I hope so. I loved that place! A map, Copper telling you for visitors (And aerobics!) and Booker keeping over 30 items for the lost and found!



i never had the GC version, creys


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

It's much better than the rest. To me, it's a nostalgia train ride, ha! Lol...train ride.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

I know, I've tried to find it but i cant anywhere..


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Just look on Amazon. They have plenty. 

On another note, that coffee thing. It seemed like coffee to me. I wonder what it actually is.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

i think it's ice cream


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Ice cream would make more sense. But then again, the characters ARE older...so coffee makes sense as well.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Iced coffee maybe?

Idk anyone who has cream on their coffee


----------



## Beninjam10 (Apr 21, 2012)

Perhaps Brewster has an expanded cafe with various drinks an food on display that you can purchase, kind of like a nook'n cranny but with food


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 21, 2012)

Finally some new screenshots and news!
Woohoo! Anyone notice Kicks is selling Kicks (street talk for shoes!) and stockings/socks.
Who's the Llama girl selling furniture?
I saw Shizu the Doggy secretary again!
Clock tower and bulletin board!


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Finally some new screenshots and news!
> Woohoo! Anyone notice Kicks is selling Kicks (street talk for shoes!) and stockings/socks.
> Who's the Llama girl selling furniture?
> I saw Shizu the Doggy secretary again!
> Clock tower and bulletin board!



Socks? Aren't they boots? Socks are cool yeah i took a second look. They are socks, cool!
I think that Llama/Alpaca (omg i love her <3) is a furniture person


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 21, 2012)

Hats, coffee, socks, shops, shoes and a secret love affair between Bidoof and a llama  !? Sounds promising.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> Hats, coffee, socks, shops, shoes and a secret love affair between Bidoof and a llama  !? Sounds promising.



Let's be serious here...

Who isn't in love with that llama...


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 21, 2012)

This will keep me happy until E3. So we got a look at the office, Kicks runs a shoe shop, and a new shopowner. And a possible Fall Release.


----------



## Solar (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't know how true this is in Google Translate with captions and all but it says we will now be getting more news regularly sort of like Pokemon Black & White 2 so I guess things are going to start to pick up now!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 21, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> And a possible Fall Release.


For Japan only... (unless I missed something)


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I was thinking something like that because there's some green thing on it :\
> But it's probs from the cafe, so you can probably buy stuff from there (it's probs just a pattern on the cup)



The green thing looks like a leaf logo, meaning it could very well be a cup of something


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 21, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> For Japan only... (unless I missed something)



Usually with the Animal Crossing titles, depending on the region, are normally released about days apart recently.


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> Ice cream would make more sense. But then again, the characters ARE older...so coffee makes sense as well.



There was coffee in Wild World and City Folk!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> hmm idk! TOO MUCH IS GOING ON;
> but i dont think it would be the start of the cafe. It looks like a bus shelter IMO



Hey, what is this shelter is the new recycling bin?
In GameCube there were dump runs, it was just a tied off box on the floor.
Maybe a dump?
Maybe it's your home after the tent! I wanna live in a little pig shack!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 21, 2012)

TheFarmboy said:


> Usually with the Animal Crossing titles, depending on the region, are normally released about days apart recently.


This is what I hope, but I can't see it personally...


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow a lot to take in! 
You know that screenshot where the girl is standing under that...thing? Well over in the left there's like a building, maybe it's a clock tower! 
Also going onto the discussion about what the girl is holding. It might be a hot chocolate, I know alot of people that have whipped cream on their hot chocolates! 
But I like the idea of the ice cream, too!


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> You know that screenshot where the girl is standing under that...thing? Well over in the left there's like a building, maybe it's a clock tower!


I was thinking it was the train station.

But a train station and a bus stop?  Maybe the bus still goes to a city.


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> I was thinking it was the train station.
> 
> But a train station and a bus stop?  Maybe the bus still goes to a city.



I never played the GameCube version so I don't know what the Train Station looked like. But that does sound like it could be true! However I don't see the need in a bus if they already have a train, but you still could be right 

Forgot to mention this in my last post, but I know there was a rumour about a release date being on the 28th of September, well it says on the Internet it has a fall release in Japan, and September is fall...isn't it? I think it is anyway :S


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Benmjy said:


> I don't know how true this is in Google Translate with captions and all but it says we will now be getting more news regularly sort of like Pokemon Black & White 2 so I guess things are going to start to pick up now!



what?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 21, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> This is what I hope, but I can't see it personally...





Bidoof said:


> Courtesy of Prof Gallows.



White rose

Green stem white flower


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> White rose
> 
> Green stem white flower



it's a cup


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 21, 2012)

What I am actually hoping is that Nintendo follows this sort of formula...

Animal Crossing Gamecube
+
Best Parts of Animal Crossing Wild World
+
Best Parts of Animal Crossing City Folk
=
Animal Crossing 3D


----------



## Mikey (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm so excited. I'm so excited.

*girlish squee*


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Socks? Aren't they boots? Socks are cool yeah i took a second look. They are socks, cool!
> I think that Llama/Alpaca (omg i love her <3) is a furniture person


Really? I thought she was  the new Lloid, who runs the Auction House.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Idk if the auction house is gonna be in this game. probs will, but who knows


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

The Auction House was lame.  Maybe if they put something that could do the same right in town, instead of the city.  I rarely went to the city when I played CF.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

It makes sense to come back in the City, with Streetpass AND Wifi this time.


----------



## jebug29 (Apr 21, 2012)

THERE'S A PORTRAIT OF TORTIMER!!! Here's my theory: Tortimer is going on vacation and you are taking over as mayor. This is great news! It doesn't mean he no longer exists!


----------



## SockHead (Apr 21, 2012)

Wait did Jer upload this video?


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 21, 2012)

SockHead said:


> Wait did Jer upload this video?



Ya.

.


----------



## MajorDAO (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm OK with just a few screenshots, I don't want the press to spoil the entire game and it's features.

I truly just want to find out about everything when I actually get the game.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

MajorDAO said:


> I'm OK with just a few screenshots, I don't want the press to spoil the entire game and it's features.
> 
> I truly just want to find out about everything when I actually get the game.



Nintendo has thus far kept to that point. I hope they don't blow it up at e3 too. Some more screenshots would be good, but nothing too revealing.


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 21, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> Well over in the left there's like a building, maybe it's a clock tower!



If it is a clock tower than that proves we are able to customise them, since there's a different type in the trailer.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 21, 2012)

Wubajub said:


> If it is a clock tower than that proves we are able to customise them, since there's a different type in the trailer.



That should be a given! After all...you work in there now!


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> The Auction House was lame.  Maybe if they put something that could do the same right in town, instead of the city.  I rarely went to the city when I played CF.



To add to this, the auction house was also useless if you didn't have WiFi/WiFi friends.


----------



## Berry (Apr 22, 2012)

I've never used the Auction House, but if they would link it with StreetPass that would be actually really cool.
And the new Screenshots are awesome! The Mayor's office is really cool, didn't see that coming.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 23, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> it's a cup



Hey sorry this took me so long, but I think your right.
My Internet is my phone and in the size it was it looked like a roes.
But your right.


----------



## Jake (Apr 23, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Hey sorry this took me so long, but I think your right.
> My Internet is my phone and in the size it was it looked like a roes.
> But your right.



it doesn't matter hahaha


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm kinda confused. Because Nintendo Powers said we would be getting it this Summer but Nintendo also said that Japan would be getting it this Fall  and why would we be getting it before Japan? Plus how can Nintendo say Summer and Fall! 
And Nintendo couldn't have gotten false info on its own game!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 25, 2012)

our summer is there fall? i have no idea


----------



## FaroreGrimm (Apr 25, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> our summer is there fall? i have no idea



Sadly it's not. I WISH IT WAS THOUGH!!!


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 25, 2012)

On one of the blogs I was reading they said something to the effect of Nintendo's Q3 being July, August, and September.  If Japan considers Q3 being the "fall" season, then I guess that could identify the confusion.

I do not know anything as fact, just passing on something that I read.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

FaroreGrimm said:


> I'm kinda confused. Because Nintendo Powers said we would be getting it this Summer but Nintendo also said that Japan would be getting it this Fall  and why would we be getting it before Japan? Plus how can Nintendo say Summer and Fall!
> And Nintendo couldn't have gotten false info on its own game!



Nintendo of America < Nintendo Japan


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

C'mon guys. It's already been confirmed for Fall. That's Sept-Nov. Be happy it's finally coming out this year.


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

They never confirmed it was coming out in summer, it was just an estimated time.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> C'mon guys. It's already been confirmed for Fall. That's Sept-Nov. Be happy it's finally coming out this year.



this, been confirmed for the fall, 
so no summer release date.
it's only like an extra month or two

@Kip: Actually a magazine said it would be released in Summer (Nintendo Power I think) but obvs a magazine can be wrong, and the fact Nintendo themselves confirmed it for the fall, welll yeahrh


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Not even that. If it comes out in September, it's not even a month after summer ends.

It really kills me to see people get all worked up over releases not being released before summer. How often does Nintendo release good games before summer, hardly ever.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Not even that. If it comes out in September, it's not even a month after summer ends.
> 
> It really kills me to see people get all worked up over releases not being released before summer. How often does Nintendo release good games before summer, hardly ever.



thank god, someone who knows how i feel.
So effing irritating when everyone complains about release dates (dont get me started on the 50,000+ release dates GameStop made and all those noobs would be like "IT'S BEEN CONFIRMED FOR JANUARY THIRD YOU ****ING IDIOT" god that annoyed me)
Atleast we have a decent release time..
I'm happy with fall
fall = spring in Australia ; so i can sit in side playing it and not dying from the heat


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

The amount of rage people have when you tell them they are wrong is insane, especially with release dates.
I'm happy with Fall as well. It's after summer, the weather is gonna start getting colder in most places, you're gonna be inside more so play your game then.


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

if you mean this then it was an estimated date.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The amount of rage people have when you tell them they are wrong is insane, especially with release dates.
> I'm happy with Fall as well. It's after summer, the weather is gonna start getting colder in most places, you're gonna be inside more so play your game then.


Yes it was insane, i remember all those idiots and the millions of threads...

And I'm happy with fall too, I mean, if summer was the release date. There's heaps of good bugs in summer, but then you'd get money too easy, I'm happy with summer being the last season until it loops back to the start, IMO summer is one of the fun seasons (winter is the best though - but there's more to do in summer) so it'll be good waiting until the end

@Kip: No, i'm 99% sure a different magazine confirmed it for summer


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes it was insane, i remember all those idiots and the millions of threads...
> 
> And I'm happy with fall too, I mean, if summer was the release date. There's heaps of good bugs in summer, but then you'd get money too easy, I'm happy with summer being the last season until it loops back to the start, IMO summer is one of the fun seasons (winter is the best though - but there's more to do in summer) so it'll be good waiting until the end



Yeah, having you start off in Fall or late Summer makes it so you won't rush through the game. I really like the idea of having it come out when the weather in the game is starting to get colder. There will be long sleeve shirts and jackets in the store and that's something a lot of people really wanna see, that you wouldn't be able to see in the summer.


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> @Kip: No, i'm 99% sure a different magazine confirmed it for summer



Ah, i see.

i don't really mind any release date. I'm good as long as we got one!


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, having you start off in Fall or late Summer makes it so you won't rush through the game. I really like the idea of having it come out when the weather in the game is starting to get colder. There will be long sleeve shirts and jackets in the store and that's something a lot of people really wanna see, that you wouldn't be able to see in the summer.



yes, the only bad part is most events are around fall, halloween, harvest, mushroom, christmas :\

@Kip: and a good release date would be? haha


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yes, the only bad part is most events are around fall, halloween, harvest, mushroom, christmas :\
> 
> @Kip: and a good release date would be? haha



The day after everyone goes back to school. lololololooool

I think the middle of September would be nice, that way we don't miss any of the fall events.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The day after everyone goes back to school. lololololooool
> 
> I think the middle of September would be nice, that way we don't miss any of the fall events.



yeah i'd like that. what that's only like 5 months away?


----------



## Solar (Apr 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what?



What I'm trying to say is that you can get audio captions and YouTube videos. So I set them up on the Japanese Nintendo Direct. And the translated captions said we are going to get more news on AC 3DS on somewhat of a regular basis from now on. I only made the reference to PKMN B/W 2 because it's also going to be released in fall here and we are getting somewhat of a regular flow of news.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

ohhhh

alright


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope by "a regular basis" means that we'll get little bits of information. Screenshots and the such like we had been getting, just a little bit more often. The mysteriousness behind the game has kept me hooked, and I'll probably get bored of it if all the information is leaked out beforehand.


----------



## Jake (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I hope by "a regular basis" means that we'll get little bits of information. Screenshots and the such like we had been getting, just a little bit more often. The mysteriousness behind the game has kept me hooked, and I'll probably get bored of it if all the information is leaked out beforehand.



yes i'd like this


----------



## TheFarmboy (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I hope by "a regular basis" means that we'll get little bits of information. Screenshots and the such like we had been getting, just a little bit more often. The mysteriousness behind the game has kept me hooked, and I'll probably get bored of it if all the information is leaked out beforehand.



I agree. It's been an enigma for too long. It would be nice to recieve some bits of information from now until the Fall.


----------



## Kip (Apr 26, 2012)

We're going to start getting heaps of info around august and september. Fall (late sept, early oct.) is prolly the best time for the release.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Right now I would like a proper non-japanese title.
I'm not sure that Fly Out is going to respond well in english speaking countries. lol Not that it is a big deal, but it sounds silly.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

Kip said:


> We're going to start getting heaps of info around august and september. Fall (late sept, early oct.) is prolly the best time for the release.



Yeah same, sure this'll happen

@Prof Homie G: Ikr, Fly Out wont respond well, I'm pretty sure having that title would lose buyers haha. I know it wont happen, but if they just named it Animal Crossing it's be great


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought it was called Animal Crossing: Jump Out.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

fly out/jump out same thing, both utilize the 3D effect


----------



## Kip (Apr 27, 2012)

Eh, i like both. They seem quite fun to say but they just seem a bit dim. Still happy with the name though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

it sounds bad


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 27, 2012)

i like just animal crossing 3ds


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah i was thinking that too


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 27, 2012)

its simple its direct, i know what im buying, animal crossing for the 3ds. got it! 
animal crossing : jump out and scream and this stuped title.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> its simple its direct, i know what im buying, animal crossing for the 3ds. got it!
> animal crossing : jump out and scream and this stuped title.



what?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 27, 2012)

i think the jump out or fly out if just kinda stupid, i get why there doing it, because of the 3d thing but i think it sounds bad.
i would want to jump out and scream at its title, make the game case fly out the window. just when i load the game it would be there staring at me every time i load it. mocking me. teasing me. and ill just one day explode and scream at the game but its going to win. because i love the game too much to quit.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

Jump/Fly out is the Japanese title.

I doubt the english release will use the same title.


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 28, 2012)

3D is probably the English equivilent of Jump out.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

It's jump/fly out

okay i just realised something that i think will be in the game, because it sound possible.

it's to do with sky viewing,
So you press up on the d-pad to give the sky, then because the 3DS has motion sensors or whatever they're called, you move the 3DS around to view the sky (or you can use the circle pad) like launching canons in Mario 3D or moving the slingshot in Zelda OoT.
Hope that makes sense


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 28, 2012)

That makes sense! It was pretty awesome in OoT 3D. If that happens, too epic!! Better to take pictures and stuff, too.


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2012)

JabuJabule said:


> That makes sense! It was pretty awesome in OoT 3D. If that happens, too epic!! Better to take pictures and stuff, too.



and to look at the sky, too.

hopef we can use it just to look around town too


----------



## Kip (Apr 28, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> okay i just realised something that i think will be in the game, because it sound possible.
> 
> it's to do with sky viewing,
> So you press up on the d-pad to give the sky, then because the 3DS has motion sensors or whatever they're called, you move the 3DS around to view the sky (or you can use the circle pad) like launching canons in Mario 3D or moving the slingshot in Zelda OoT.
> Hope that makes sense



That sounds amazing. I'd love to have it in the game.


----------



## Jake (Apr 29, 2012)

Kip said:


> That sounds amazing. I'd love to have it in the game.



i wouldn't care haha but it does sound highly possible


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 19, 2012)

I hope they update sometime after E3 too.


----------



## Static (May 20, 2012)

I think Animal Crossing Leap Out would have a different title in English.
Like in japanese, we all know it's doubutu no mori, but it literally means "Animal Forest" and not animal crossing, and acww in japanese is "welcome to animal forest."

Also the sky thing seems nice.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

if it didnt have a different title i'd be suprised


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 20, 2012)

Static said:


> I think Animal Crossing Leap Out would have a different title in English.
> Like in japanese, we all know it's doubutu no mori, but it literally means "Animal Forest" and not animal crossing, and acww in japanese is "welcome to animal forest."
> 
> Also the sky thing seems nice.



Japan doesn't have a word for 3DS so Jump Out is basically saying 3D so maybe for us it will just be Animal Crossing 3DS. (My bros theory)


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2012)

good. better happen


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2012)

Just want to point out that other than the ports (Starfox 3D/OoT 3D) all of the big Nintendo releases have been given actual names that aren't like 3D tacked on. (Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Nintendogs + Cats, Pilotwings Resort, Kid Icarus: Uprising)


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Justin said:


> Just want to point out that other than the ports (Starfox 3D/OoT 3D) all of the big Nintendo releases have been given actual names that aren't like 3D tacked on. *(Super Mario 3D)*



LOL!

yeah i mean i know i'd like AC3DS but it is doubtful.


----------



## Justin (May 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> LOL!
> 
> yeah i mean i know i'd like AC3DS but it is doubtful.



(Super Mario 3D *Land*)

It's still miles better than just Super Mario 3DS if you ask me.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Animal Crossing 3D Land

calling is now


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Animal Crossing 3D Land
> 
> calling is now


That name... actually fits quite nicely...


----------



## RisingSun (May 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Animal Crossing 3D Land
> 
> calling is now



Perfect


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2012)

Funny because it was sarcasm haha

glad to see you like it though


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Animal Crossing 3D Land


This isn't too bad, but I've gotten so used to Animal Crossing 3DS that it will be almost weird to have an actual title.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> This isn't too bad, but I've gotten so used to Animal Crossing 3DS that it will be almost weird to have an actual title.



I'm having the same problem D= I kinda like it basic but hopefully Nintendo will make a catchy Americanized name for it.


----------



## Keenan (May 22, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm having the same problem D= I kinda like it basic but hopefully Nintendo will make a catchy Americanized name for it.


City Folk and Wild World were really good names. They're going to be tough acts to follow.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2012)

Keenan said:


> City Folk and Wild World were really good names. They're going to be tough acts to follow.



lol jk for austraia and europe we gonna b dick heads and name it "lets go to le city"

hopef they keep the same name for all


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 23, 2012)

Animal crossing: Hey Hey Hey!!


----------



## Keenan (May 23, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Animal crossing: Hey Hey Hey!!









But seriously. No.


----------



## Jake (May 23, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Animal crossing: Hey Hey Hey!!



Did this really need to be posted?

anyway, I was thinking this the other day, but i hope they bring back some villagers from the GC version, i mean it'd be nice to see some old ones for those who played the GC version, and those who hadn't would see them as new villagers, idrc though


----------



## BlueBear (May 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> anyway, I was thinking this the other day, but i hope they bring back some villagers from the GC version, i mean it'd be nice to see some old ones for those who played the GC version, and those who hadn't would see them as new villagers, idrc though



This. 
I never played the GC version so it would be good to have 'new villagers' as I'd know them as


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

yeah, i think that would be kinda nice.
I mean for those who did play, it would be nice for them to see them return, and for those who haven't - like i said, it would be good since we'd see them as new


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 25, 2012)

For the villager situation, it would be nice to bring back all neighbors from the past and present and add new ones.

It's probably not going to happen, but it would be nice.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

yeah, i wouldnt mind, but theres some ridiculous amount (~400 i think) they'd be taking up space in the game, where the space could be used for other things


----------



## Keenan (May 25, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Did this really need to be posted?
> 
> anyway, I was thinking this the other day, but i hope they bring back some villagers from the GC version, i mean it'd be nice to see some old ones for those who played the GC version, and those who hadn't would see them as new villagers, idrc though


That would be cool, but all the ones that I can remember did return in City Folk.


----------



## Jake (May 25, 2012)

they didnt. some were cut to never return :\


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 26, 2012)

Just as long as some of my favorite neighbors (including Daisy!) return, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

She should, she was rather popular


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> She should, she was rather popular



That's relieving...now all I have to do is wait and see if they have the somewhat long list of neighbors I like returning. X)


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

yeah i'm hoping they have quiet a few neighbours in this game, like i mean heaps


----------



## FaroreGrimm (May 28, 2012)

At least there is one new villager! (That we know of) I'm hoping for some more new ones but as far as returning ones go every animal thats ever been in my town, except for Peaches....


----------

